# Hose line off water pump question



## Jmoore0989 (9 mo ago)

Question for you experts;

Background: Set up a sprinkler system pulling from a creek. I'm using a 2Hp red lion pump. Have 6 zones set up, 5 are for sprinklers and 1 is dedicated for two hose spigots (one down to a dock as its to far to run fresh water). The pump is currently running 60psi when the sprinklers are open and running. All is controlled by a Byhve wifi controller with pump relay switch.

Now the question: for the "hose spigot zone", if I have the pump running and this zone is pressurized, will it cause too much strain on the pump if there is not immediate relief? Meaning, if I turn on the hose zone but I'm using the hose on/off/on or power washing, will the pressure build and hurt the pump? I have considered putting a pressure relief valve on this zone but have NOT yet. I have not got a chance to run it and see what the psi is yet when the hose spigot is closed. Open to ideas or suggestions. Just hoping to get water down to the dock!

Thanks for your time,
Josh


----------

